# Ipam n cjc no dac dosing



## kaoz (Jun 1, 2012)

Plan on running 100mcgs 3xdaily. Pre breakfast post workout n pre bed. What about on non workout days what's the best way to run them.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 1, 2012)

Keep the first and last administration the same.. the afternoon dose you can move around whenever.. as long as there is a 3 hour gap between administrations.


----------



## kaoz (Jun 1, 2012)

Cool thanks


----------



## kaoz (Jun 5, 2012)

4 days in I'm getting gh type sides in my hands n better sleep. One thing I don't like I'm getting a little bloated. What could I do to reduce this or will It go down soon.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 5, 2012)

kaoz said:


> 4 days in I'm getting gh type sides in my hands n better sleep. One thing I don't like I'm getting a little bloated. What could I do to reduce this or will It go down soon.



It should subside after a little while.. You could always try running a low dose AI to dry you out a little.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 5, 2012)

take when ever, but a couple to few hrs apart


----------



## kaoz (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm on adex an Hrt test. But didn't change anything just added the peptides 100mcg of cjc no dac n ipam twice a day right now.


----------

